# My Petco baby betta



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Last December, as I was looking for dog supplies at Petco, I stumbled upon baby bettas. I have never seen baby bettas for sale. Some of them are already dying from stress and/or sickness. I figured most of them will end up dying because sales people at Petco dosen't know anything about how to care for baby bettas. I decided to pick one up even though I have never owned betta fry. I looked through internet and came to this site for advice. He thrived but he was stunted and he never grew his ventral fins. 5 months later he is a happy healthy little guy despite of his condition.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww am happy he grew  but sadly he never got his ventrals  btw he has a scale deformity too
i actually bought one too, but i have no idea of it's gender yet


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Aww! Sushi is AH-dorable! Lovin the name too ;-)


----------



## JailBreakLove (May 18, 2012)

I bought a baby betta too, 2 of them actually, my friends say that they are growing sooo fast, of course I don't see it 
Hope mine make it


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

He looks great! Gotta love growing them up from such a young age!


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Would you guys advise purchasing the baby bettas? As cute as they were I assumed that they were probably going to die...


----------



## JailBreakLove (May 18, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> Would you guys advise purchasing the baby bettas? As cute as they were I assumed that they were probably going to die...


I've read everywhere that you shouldn't buy them from chain stores (i.e. petsmart, petco, walmart) apperently they don't last that long (Ppl were shocked to see that mine have survived past a month) Others say that they look for the egg spot and sell all the females and trick the lesser known public into buying them and telling them it's a surprise as to the gender.

I THINK I have a male and a female... but I'm not sure yet, as I am SUPER new to this... but if/when one of them dies I'm just ganna go out and buy an adult from a locally owned store


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow congrats you did an amazing job with him!!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got a baby from Petco recently. I have not bred bettas yet so this is my first experience with any kind of fry. I don't know what sex my little one is either but someone in another thread said if they have long ventral fins it's probably a male. (Mine does, and that's disappointing because I am hoping for a girl.  Time will tell as everyone says!)

Currently I am feeding my baby lightly crushed pellets instead of the tropical food they are selling by the babies in my Petco.. I am still surprised they are not selling New Life Spectrum Grow.... She is helping me clean up some weird white bugs on my java fern that seem to eat the plant. (win/win there.)

I've only had the baby a week so far but he/she is doing wonderfully for me. I have her trained to come to my fingers for food and she jumps up and bites my finger. The bowl is on my computer desk and she spends a lot of time watching me when i'm sitting here.

I have her in a half gallon bare bottom bowl with a tiny piece of driftwood with java fern on it, a cork with java moss tied onto it, and a sprig of green hedge floating on the top of the water. She is still so tiny the half gallon bowl looks like a 5 gallon tank would with an adult in it.

I am doing a 100% water change every 2 days. At the moment my fish is only an inch from the tip of her nose to the edge of her tail. (Kind of more like 3/4 inch but close enough.)

They seem like they are pretty hardy. I don't think I will have any problems growing her to adult size. 

And yes, you did a wonderful job caring for your little guy!! Thank you for sharing his before and after pictures!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

BettaBaited said:


> Would you guys advise purchasing the baby bettas? As cute as they were I assumed that they were probably going to die...


as long as you know what where doing  i kept 1 day old betta's before ;-) lol, since am a beginner breeder.


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

My baby betta is doing splendidly. I got her from Petco. She has a healthy appetite and I've been able to train her to come to my fingers at the top of her bowl. She's a lovely little combtail lady. She was in pretty healthy conditions in my Petco... and she's growing like a weed. I swear every time I see her she gets bigger...


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I just bought a baby on sunday. He/she hasnt been eating but finally got it to eat today with hikari first bites. also got some live plants from my lfs because he said they have micro-organisms that baby gillian could eat. i cant wait to see what he/she looks like i can see a faint sheen of blue so im guessing he/she will be blue.


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Oh wow, how small is your baby? When I got Pammy she was already pretty large, so she could eat dried bloodworms.


----------

